# Violin info?



## marh415

I am currently looking for an upgrade to my daughters rent to own she has bee playing through out High School. She is currently a Senior and plans on continuing violin throughout college. We found a local shop that specializes in violins, and the owner currently has a R.E. Evans “Gofriller” Model, San Francisco 1992 violin on consignment that she absolutely loves. The issue is that I can't seem to find any information on it, and I don't want to purchase something blindly. Any recommendations or insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## vsm

Hi and welcome!

I'll be happy to help, I am a professional violinist, and being an Italian, I have played "real" Gofriller violins several times in my life, (and they play well indeed!)

But it is my understanding that your prospect violin is a modern craft based on Gofriller's. Is "Evans" the name of the luthier who built it? Please, let me know. The more information you can give me, the better.

All the best,


----------



## marh415

Hello and thank you. Yes, Evan's is the name of the Luthier. I also found out that the nephew of the Luthier looked into this violin. From my understanding, he knows somebody who worked with his Aunt/Luthier and stated that it didn't look like her work. So, although it does sound nice, at this point they are other options.

We found another violin shop who had a beautiful Jacob Stainer copy early 1900's that was just done over and sounded beautiful. No cracks or repairs to the body and the price was good also. 

I'm looking in the $1000 range, so I know my options are very limited.


----------



## vsm

You are very welcome!

Yes, your mentioned Jacob Stainer copy sounds like a good option. $1,000 is not bad, I think you can find a good instrument.

Please, let me know if you need any further help.

All the best,


----------



## marh415

vsm said:


> You are very welcome!
> 
> Yes, your mentioned Jacob Stainer copy sounds like a good option. $1,000 is not bad, I think you can find a good instrument.
> 
> Please, let me know if you need any further help.
> 
> All the best,


Thank you again for you insight. What are your opinions on the German Stainer copies if you don't mind me asking. She really lit up when she played it and kept coming back to over and over again out of five of them in our price range.


----------



## vsm

marh415 said:


> Thank you again for you insight. What are your opinions on the German Stainer copies if you don't mind me asking. She really lit up when she played it and kept coming back to over and over again out of five of them in our price range.


You are very welcome!

Well, I have never played those violins, but I heard very good words about it. If you don't see any other possible alternatives, I'd go for it. You can't be wrong for sure


----------



## marh415

vsm said:


> You are very welcome!
> 
> Well, I have never played those violins, but I heard very good words about it. If you don't see any other possible alternatives, I'd go for it. You can't be wrong for sure


Thanks again for your help! I think at this point, the Stainer is the one we're going with. I'm hoping she'll excited to see it on Christmas morning. All the best!


----------



## vsm

marh415 said:


> Thanks again for your help! I think at this point, the Stainer is the one we're going with. I'm hoping she'll excited to see it on Christmas morning. All the best!


So glad to help, any time! Sounds great then!

Please, keep me posted about it. I am available for any advice or help you may need.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## marh415

vsm said:


> So glad to help, any time! Sounds great then!
> 
> Please, keep me posted about it. I am available for any advice or help you may need.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Thanks, I appreciate it! Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------

